# "Kurz"-Transalp



## feust (14. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,
aus Zeitgründen und Rücksicht auf Mitreisende möchten wir uns im Juni mit 3, max. 4 Tagen Transalp "begnügen". 1500-2000 hm sollten es am Tag sein.
Ziel: Riva. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung hierzu ? Gibt es geeignete Routen ?
Danke vorab !


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2005)

wie festgelegt seid ihr denn bzgl. startort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (14. Januar 2005)

Der stimmige Klassiker in Sachen Kurztransalp ist St.Anton - Poschiavo. Endet leider nciht am Gardasee, aber das Puschlav ist auch sehr schön. Die Strecke ist tausendfach bewährt:

St.Anton - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Scoul - Pass da Costainas - Val Mora - Val Viola - Poschiavo.

Allerdings würde ich durch das Val d Uina und über den Schliningpass statt über den Pass da Costainas. Aber, ja gut, ist halt nicht Riva.


----------



## ttbitg (14. Januar 2005)

zur von superfriend vorgeschlagenen tour gibt's im stanciu-buch auch das volltändige roadbook bzw. aufder zugehörigen webseite die gps-daten. bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich die tour diesen sommer fahre.
hat ziemlich hohen trails-anteil.

ciao
 martin


----------



## feust (14. Januar 2005)

Startort ist wurscht, aber das Ziel ( Riva ) steht fest.


----------



## MATTESM (14. Januar 2005)

kleiner hinweis am rande: im juni bietet sich nur eine route "im ersten stock" an und auch da sollte man schnee nicht abgeneigt sein. die zitierten routen durch val d´unia oder ähnliches sind meist anfang juli noch kritisch. 

also: entweder termin verschieben oder brave variante suchen. beispiel sterzing - riva, da gibt es ausreichend alternativen je nach schneelage. allerdings hat man den alpenhauptkamm bereits hinter sich. nur: in diesem punkt wären wir wieder bei meinem ersten argument...

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Januar 2005)

Die Parameter "TransAlp", "Juni", "3 bis 4 Tage", "1.500 bis 2.000 hm" und "Zielort Riva" schließen eine Überquerung des Alpenhauptkammes - abgesehen vom MATTESM's sehr richtigen Ausführungen zum Thema Termin, Höhe und Schneewahrscheinlichkeit - eigentlich aus.
Mir fallen auch nur Routen ein, wo mindestens eine dieser Bedingungen nicht erfüllt werden kann.

Also, Feust, check' doch mal die Bedingungen auf Veränderbarkeit.

Stefan


----------



## feuersocke (14. Januar 2005)

feust schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Gemeinde,
> aus Zeitgründen und Rücksicht auf Mitreisende möchten wir uns im Juni mit 3, max. 4 Tagen Transalp "begnügen". 1500-2000 hm sollten es am Tag sein.
> Ziel: Riva. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung hierzu ? Gibt es geeignete Routen ?
> Danke vorab !


1. ne transalp nach riva suchen, wo man früh über den hauptkamm fährt.
2. die letzten drei bis vier tage davon fahren.


----------



## Superfriend (14. Januar 2005)

Habe das mit Juni überlesen, sorry! Ja, da macht St.Anton - Poschiavo noch keinen wirklichen Sinn.
Wenn das Ziel Riva sein soll und Du nur drei bis vier Tage unterwegs sein willst, musst Du entweder sehr weit südlich (Meran, Bozen?) starten oder extrem vierl flache Straße fahren. Landeck - Reschenpass - Vinschgau - Etschtal - Riva zum Beispiel ist auf der Straße in zwei Tagen OK. Man kann natürlich noch Schlenker, z.B. rechts und links des Vinschgaus einbauen. Also optimal ist das alles nicht. Schonmal an ne Rundtour gedacht? Da wird das leichter.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Parameter "TransAlp", "Juni", "3 bis 4 Tage", "1.500 bis 2.000 hm" und "Zielort Riva" schließen eine Überquerung des Alpenhauptkammes - abgesehen vom MATTESM's sehr richtigen Ausführungen zum Thema Termin, Höhe und Schneewahrscheinlichkeit - eigentlich aus.
> Mir fallen auch nur Routen ein, wo mindestens eine dieser Bedingungen nicht erfüllt werden kann.
> Also, Feust, check' doch mal die Bedingungen auf Veränderbarkeit.
> Stefan


Hmmm, hätte da eine Idee, wie's doch klappen könnte: von Scuol über den Passo da Costainas (Bedingung Alpenhauptkamm hiermit erfüllt, allerdings auch erster Juni-kritischer Punkt, da 2.250m hoch), über Sta. Maria durch das gesamte Vinschgau bis nach Naturns, dann entweder über den zweiten Juni-kritischen Punkt (Naturnser Alm, 1.900m) oder über Meran das Ultental hinauf. Da das Rabbijoch mit fast 2.500m sicher noch lecker im Schnee liegen dürfte, gäbe es die Alternative über die Spitzenalm/Castrinalm (trotzdem dritter Juni-kritischer Punkt, 1.900m) und dann über Tuenno, den Molveno-See und Pietramurata nach Riva (Bedingung Zielort erfüllt). 7.250 hm und 280 km erfüllen die vorletzten Bedingungen "3-4 Tage" und "1.500 - 2.000 hm/Tag". Bleibt die letzte Bedingung: Juni (was allerdings klappen KÖNNTE, da 2.250m der höchste Punkt sind).

Stefan


----------



## dede (14. Januar 2005)

kleiner vorschlag bei dem ihr alle eure "Kriterien" berücksichtigt haben dürftet:

tag 1: start in matrei-steckholzer/padauner sattel-brenner-sterzing-brixen-klausen
tag 2: klausen-bozen übers rittner horn bzw. durchs sarntal ab gasteiger sattel
tag 3: bozen-gampenpaß-nonstal
tag 4: nonstal-andalo-molveno-sarca-marocchetrails-riva (wenn noch genügend saft in den beinen ist unbedingt den monte gazza mitnehmen !)

kein Übergang über 2.000 m, pro Tag sicherlich nicht mehr als 2.000 Hm (dafür aber viele Talabschnitte, bsp.-weise Sterzing-Brixen-Klausen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffin (14. Januar 2005)

Mein Vorschlag wäre:

Tag 1: Start Sankt Anton, dann Verbeliner Winterjöchel und Zeinisjoch
nach Galtür. ca. 2000 HM

Tag 2: Start Galtür, Fimberpass danach Passo da Costainas nach Müstair. ca. 2300 HM

Tag 3: Start in Müstair dann Passo del Mora und Passo Fraele. Dann weiter über Passo Verva nach Grosio. ca. 2000 HM

Tag 4: Start in Grosio dann Passo della Foppa und Croche Domini  nach Bardolino ( oder Bagolino, weis nicht mehr ganz genau wie der Ort heißt).
ca. 2500 HM

Tag 5: Locker über den Passo di Ampola nach Riva.
ca. 800 HM. /Event. wäre hier auch noch der Tremalzo drinn.

Ist zwar  knapp mehr als 4 Tage (Tag fünf ist man bis Mittag in Riva)
Die Höhenmeter sind zwar ein bischen mehr, aber die Tour ist als Transalp 
ein echtes Highlight, sowohl landschaftlich als auch von der Strecke.

Bei interesse kann ich die Tour noch weiter Ausführen


----------



## Superfriend (14. Januar 2005)

Du hast den gleichen fehler gemacht wie ich: Im Juni kann das schwierig werden.


----------



## MATTESM (14. Januar 2005)

nein... nicht schwierig. unmöglich! oder zumindest sinnentleert. außer es kommt dieses jahr gar kein schnee mehr, aber ihr werdet sehen, wenn wir ihn nicht mehr brauchen kommt er bestimmt. also fimberpass... wer da schon mal im hochsommer durch dicke schneefelder getapert ist wird sich im juni nicht mal da rauf wünschen, abgesehen davon dass das geniale an diesem pass (der trail runterzu...) so oder so nicht zu fahren ist. eine schneeschuhwanderung ist allerdings auch was schönes...

wenn ihr sicher gehn wollt: fahrt doch südlicher und eher horizontal (ost - west), ohne hauptkamm wirds eh keine alpenüberquerung... oder.... macht doch gleich eine 4-tages-tour am lago  ;-) oder so...

..m..


----------



## Muffin (14. Januar 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den gleichen fehler gemacht wie ich: Im Juni kann das schwierig werden.



Stimmt im Juni kann man den Fimberpass vergessen. Über den Alpenhauptkamm wird es im Juni fast unmöglich sein gut drüber zukommen.
Es sei denn man weicht über sehr niedrige übergänge aus. 

Ich würde überlegen den Termin einfach zu verschieben.


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2005)

was spricht eigentlich gegen Juni?
Ihr dürft nicht von Extremen wie letztes Jahr ausgehen. Da hatte es lange viel Schnee, und auch weit im Süden.
Ich bin nach dem Extremwinter 1999 (Lawine Galtür) auch im Juni über den Fimberpass...war gar kein Problem, zumindest ab Ischgl...
Dolos sind im Juni normal auch schneefrei.

Und wenn es diesen Winter weiter so wenig schneit, dann kannste denm AC schon im April fahren 
Ich hätte in Ischgl letzten Freitag jedenfalls lieber das Bike dabei gahabt als die Ski bei den paar Flocken...

So nun mein Tipp: Was hälst Du von ner Rundtour durchs Trentino?
Dann hast Du die lästige und zeitaufwendige Rückreise weg...

Trento-Monte Marzola-Kaiserjägersteig-Festungen-Monte Finochino-Rovereto wäre mein Vorschlag...

oder Bozen-Schlern-Canazei-Karer Pass-Obereggen-Leifers---Monte Roen...


----------



## Muffin (15. Januar 2005)

Im Juni ist eine sichere Tourenplanung  über hohe Übergänge nahezu unmöglich, natürlich kann man im Juni über den Fimberpass fahren wenn das Wetter stimmt genauso kann es aber 24 Stunden später  bei realistischer Risikoabwägung wieder unmöglich sein. Im Juni kann es auf solchen Höhen jederzeit zu Schneefall kommen. Und vom jetzigen stand des Winters auf die Wetterneigung im Frühjahr und Sommer in den Alpen zuschließen ist unmöglich. Ob ein hoher Pass im  Juni schon befahrbar ist kann man frühestens eine Woche vorher sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (18. Januar 2005)

Muffin schrieb:
			
		

> Im Juni ist eine sichere Tourenplanung  über hohe Übergänge nahezu unmöglich, natürlich kann man im Juni über den Fimberpass fahren wenn das Wetter stimmt genauso kann es aber 24 Stunden später  bei realistischer Risikoabwägung wieder unmöglich sein. Im Juni kann es auf solchen Höhen jederzeit zu Schneefall kommen. Und vom jetzigen stand des Winters auf die Wetterneigung im Frühjahr und Sommer in den Alpen zuschließen ist unmöglich. Ob ein hoher Pass im  Juni schon befahrbar ist kann man frühestens eine Woche vorher sagen.



so siehts mal aus! ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht für eine tour im juni festlegen, bei der ich alles schön plane und dann liegt noch zuviel altschnee, weil die übergänge zu hoch geplant waren und die tour wird nix bzw. wird ein gegurke durch den schnee ... muss man wirklich abwarten, was der winter noch bringt. nur, weil aktuell so wenig schnee ist, heisst das doch gar nix. irgendwann wird der richtige winter schon noch kommen, und dann mal sehen, wie schnell sich der altschnee in den dolos oder auch am fimberpass verzieht.

im zweifelsfall einfach eine route planen, die durch niedrigere regionen führt (siehe dedes vorschlag z.b.) oder eben kurzfristig schauen, was die wetterlage macht. ich würde mit dem bike definitiv nur dann noch mal über den fimberpass, wenn klar ist, dass der schnee weg ist und kein kälteinbruch vorausgesagt wird. die abfahrt ist richtig genial, aber bei neuschnee oder vereisung wünscht man sich bestimmt nur noch irgendwo runter ins tal, da hat man dann aber wenig freude mit seinem bike dort oben ...

man muss es ja nicht erzwingen, es gibt soooo viele alternativen. wenn juni halt steht, okay, aber die route ist ja flexibel, kann man ja nach wetteraussichten entsprechend kurzfristig abändern.

ciao, elmar


----------



## dede (18. Januar 2005)

noch ein kleines handicap das es zu beachten gilt: im juni haben erst ein bruchteil der hütten (offiziell !) geöffnet (v.a. in Italien) => unbedingt vorher informieren bzw. reservieren sonst kann es zu bösen überraschungen kommen !


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Januar 2005)

Hi Folks!

Ungefähr gleiches Problem bei mir! Geplant ist:
Transalp mit Wunschstartpunkt Garmisch, Ziel ist Riva! Max.2000hm/Tag ( wenns 100 oder 200 mehr sind auch o.k).
Bitte nicht so viel Asphalt, Hüttenübernachtung ist o.k.
Zeitpunkt:Mitte/Ende Juli.

Habe die "Traumtouren-Transalp" CD-Rom aber bis jetzt noch nicht die ideale Route gefunden. 
Kann mir jemand ebenfalls Tipps geben?


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Januar 2005)

Ganz vergessen: Dauer der Tour 7-8 Tage! Mehr geht aus beruflichen Gründen nicht!


----------



## TimTailor (18. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an alle Transalp Spezialisten:
Ist es sinnvoll, eine Tour Anfang Juli über die hohen Pässe >2500m zu planen, oder ist die Schneegefahr zu hoch?
Oder anders formuliert: In welchem Monat fährt man am Sinnvollsten?

Viele Grüße TIm


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Januar 2005)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an alle Transalp Spezialisten:
> Ist es sinnvoll, eine Tour Anfang Juli über die hohen Pässe >2500m zu planen, oder ist die Schneegefahr zu hoch?
> Oder anders formuliert: In welchem Monat fährt man am Sinnvollsten?
> 
> Viele Grüße TIm



Die sinnvollsten Monate sind August und September, grundsätzlich kann dir über 2.500 aber auch in diesen Monaten Schnee unter die Stollen kommen. Wohlgemerkt: kann! Ich würde auch im Juli hohe Übergänge einplanen, wenn ich mit meiner Urlaubszeit festgelegt wäre ...

Stefan


----------



## dede (18. Januar 2005)

@adrenalino: wenn du das buch (zumindest die 2003er version) hast, wieso findest du dann keine strecke, die deinen kriterien entspricht ? 
natürlich haben wir noch ein paar abschnitte in petto, die nicht in unserem buch angesprochen werden (aus verschiedenen gründen wie z.B. umweltschutz), aber eine top transalp müßtest du dir auch so zusammenbasteln können. welche punkte/abschnitte willst du denn auf jeden fall mit dabeihaben ?


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Januar 2005)

@dede
Nu ja, hab jetzt doch ne Strecke gefunden die mir ganz gut gefällt....das Problem war halt, daß ich mir z.b. schon ne Tour rausgesucht hatte mit Start in Garmisch und ich unbedingt den Schneeberg dabeihaben wollte....als ich dann aber gesehen habe daß da 9km Tragepassage auf mich warten und es vorher keine Möglichkeit - z.b.am Timmelsjoch - zum Übernachten gibt war mir das dann doch zu derbe.
Ich muss halt aufgrund ner Knieverletzung von vor 2 Jahren aufpassen nicht zu krasse Dinger dabeizuhaben, allzu leicht sollte es dann aber doch nicht sein!
War nicht einfach in den Westalpen was zusammenzubekommen, oftmals hatte ich dann doch 13000hm oder mehr, mit sehr schwierigen Brocken dabei.

Meine Route jetzt:
1 Tag Garmisch - Imst 59km/1338hm
2 Tag Imst - Ischgl 54,56km/1424hm
3 Tag Ischgl - S`charl 51,3km/2015hm ( mit Fimberpass, hoffentlich schneefrei)
4 Tag S`charl - Bormio 59km/1502hm
5 Tag Bormio - Ponte di Legno 42,6km/1436hm
6 tag Ponte di Legno - Mad.d.Camp. 54km/1411hm
7 Tag Mad.d.Camp. - Torbole 64km/1391hm

GESAMT : ca.390 KM / ca.11410 HM

Na, wie klingt die Tour? Hat mich mehrere tage Arbeit gekostet, hat sich aber, finde ich, gelohnt! Vielleicht baue ich noch nen Ruhetag irgendwo ein. Wenn du oder jemand anderes noch einen Vorschlag zur Modifizierung/Abänderung hat mit landschaftlichen Highlights dann her damit!!
Wesentlich mehr KM oder HM sollten es aber nicht werden.....


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2005)

da hast du ohnehin ja fast einen klassiker nachgebildet. die tour ist sehr schön (landschaftlich) und abwechslungsreich, allerdings nicht die einfachste.
tag 1: ich nehme an, du läßt das dirstentrittkreuz übers tegestal aus, oder ? ist ein supertrail, aber sausteiler uphill bis zum tarrentonsattel => falls ihr schnell vorankommt, dann macht das u.U. noch sinn
tag 2: relativ harmlose und unspektakuläre zubringeretappe (ich denke du wirst die "talvariante" ohne venetalm gewählt haben ?)
tag 3: klassiker mit supertrail, gut 1 std schieben/tragen - schnee ist halt oft ein problem !!!
tag 4: val mora ist ein traum, ich würde allerdings nicht bis bormio runterfahren sondern auf der halben höhe noch den pso verva dranhängen
Tspezialtip: statt komplett den gavia hochzukurbeln empfehle ich das val razzalo mit dem passo delle alpi einzubauen (nicht im buch !). steil aber traumhaft mit etwa 20 minuten schieben und genialer hütte (übernachtung) unterwegs !
tag 5: wenn du überden pso mortirolo kommst empfehle ich statt der teerabfahrt noch den monte pagano einzubauen (tolle trails runter ! nicht im buch drin)
tag 6: tonale langweilig auch der uphill nach madonna ist wenig prickelnd. toll wäre die montozzoscharte (technisch nicht ganz einfacher downhill) sowie der cascatetrail ab dem grostepaß (seilbahnauffahrt möglich) oberhalb madonna => dann kommst du aber mit den Hm nicht mehr hin
tag 7: meines erachtens ist die schönste variante zum lago folgende: ponte arche-alte sarcaschluchtstraße-sarca-pietramurata-marocchetrails (ist nur teilw. im buch drin)

übrigens wäre es kein großes problem vor dem schneeberg zu übernachten (du mußt ja nicht übers timmelsjoch kommen). 
vorschlag (nicht im buch !): strad (vor imst)-haiminger alm-inntal-birgitz-birgitzer alm-kreither alm (alternativ: birgitzköpfelhütte-halsl-isse-pfarrachalm)-telfes/stubai-maria waldrast-matrei-steckholzer/padauner sattel-brenner-sterzing-schneeberg

ist halt ein wenig umständlicher, aber für viele transalp-neuland !!!


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Januar 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du ohnehin ja fast einen klassiker nachgebildet. die tour ist sehr schön (landschaftlich) und abwechslungsreich, allerdings nicht die einfachste.
> tag 1: ich nehme an, du läßt das dirstentrittkreuz übers tegestal aus, oder ? ist ein supertrail, aber sausteiler uphill bis zum tarrentonsattel => falls ihr schnell vorankommt, dann macht das u.U. noch sinn
> tag 2: relativ harmlose und unspektakuläre zubringeretappe (ich denke du wirst die "talvariante" ohne venetalm gewählt haben ?)
> tag 3: klassiker mit supertrail, gut 1 std schieben/tragen - schnee ist halt oft ein problem !!!
> ...




Hi!
Erstmal vielen Dank!!! Und nun zu deinen Vorschlägen:
Zu 1 : Ist geplant ohne Dirstrittenkreuz, schaunmerma
Zu 2 : Ganz genau, ohne Venetalm, einfach "rollen" lassen....
Zu 3 : Egal, da muss man durch, hatte vor 2 Jahren am Pfunderer Joch auch Schnee....
Zu 4 : Schön und gut, aber wie fahren ( Roadbook )? Hast du da was? Und wie verbinde ich das dann mit den übrigen Etappen?
Zu 5 : o.k, gebongt!
Zu 6 : Hmm, lass ich lieber so wie es ist....technisch schwerer Downhill?*angstschieb*  
Zu 7 : Gerne! Beschreibung, Roadbook?

Zum Thema Schneeberg....den heb ich mir für ein anderes Mal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (19. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Roadbook zu 4. und 7. findest du detalliert in meiner Tourbeschreibung 2004-al:
direkt dorthin mit:
www.transalp.info/albrecht-route

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Januar 2005)

@albi
Danke! Auf deiner Seite bin ich regelmäßig....großes Lob!!!  Die von dir angesprochenen Abschnitte hatte ich gar nicht gezielt bei dir gesucht, danke für den Link!


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2005)

zu 4: ist im buch drin ! einfach die praktisch ebene decouville-forststraße nehmen und dann kurz aber knackig hoch zum paß. danach lange abfahrt auf teil ausgewaschener piste bis ins veltlin (grosio) runter

zu 7: ist ganz einfach: ab stenico weiter abwärts bis ponte arche und am gegenhang wieder kurz hoch. danach links talauswärts bis nach etwa 2 km der tunnel kommt. direkt davor geht links hinter der leitplanke die alte sarcatalstraße ab, die senkrecht über der schlucht bis kurz vor sarca führt. unten rechts auf dem ausgeschilderten radweg nach pietramurata und über die marocchetrails (kannst du eigentlich nicht verfehlen !) bis nach arco und zum lago


----------



## Fubbes (19. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 3 : Egal, da muss man durch, hatte vor 2 Jahren am Pfunderer Joch auch Schnee....


Altschnee Ende Juli ist doch eher selten. Deswegen keine Tour im Juli zu planen ist Quatsch. Neuschnee ist sowieso kein Problem, da der nicht so mühsam ist.


			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 4 : Schön und gut, aber wie fahren ( Roadbook )? Hast du da was? Und wie verbinde ich das dann mit den übrigen Etappen?


Wie wäre es mit dem Blick auf die Karte?


			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> tag 7: meines erachtens ist die schönste variante zum lago folgende: ponte arche-alte sarcaschluchtstraße-sarca-pietramurata-marocchetrails (ist nur teilw. im buch drin)


Das gilt aber nur, wenn man keine Höhenmeter mehr machen will. Ansonsten sind die Bergankünfte (Monte Stivo, Lago Tenno, Tremalzo, Val Lomasone) viel beeindruckender als die Rollerei durchs Sarcatal.

Gruß 
   Daniel


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das gilt aber nur, wenn man keine Höhenmeter mehr machen will. Ansonsten sind die Bergankünfte (Monte Stivo, Lago Tenno, Tremalzo, Val Lomasone) viel beeindruckender als die Rollerei durchs Sarcatal.
> ...


Naja ... man kann wirklich drüber streiten. Wenn ich einen Alpencross gefahren bin, muss ich am letzten Tag nicht noch über den Tremalzo oder den Monte Stivo, die dann vielleicht auch von der km- oder hm-Leistung gar nicht "passen". Das sind Klassiker, die auch jeder kennt, der schon mal am Gardasee war. Bei dede's Abschluss ist das nicht umbedingt gegeben.
Ich finde diesen Abschluss über Sarche eigentlich auch ganz schön und bei unseren Gardasee-Wochen ist diese Tour immer ein voller Erfolg. Die Sarca-Schlucht mit der Ponte Ballandino und die alte Straße sind schon mal was anderes und danach kann man auf den Marocche-Trails gut variieren und sich so den Wünschen der Alpenüberquerer anpassen.

Stefan


----------



## Fubbes (19. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Klassiker, die auch jeder kennt, der schon mal am Gardasee war. Bei dede'''''s Abschluss ist das nicht umbedingt gegeben.


Ok, das stimmt natürlich. 
Ich sehe das halt etwas anders, da ich noch nie am Gardasee zum Biken war, sondern nur meine Transalps dort enden.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Januar 2005)

Hmm, das wird jetzt schwierig....die alte Sarca-Straße würde mich schon interessieren aber die Marrocche-Trails kenn ich bis zum Abwinken, quasi ich weiß wo jeder Stein liegt  ....schon zig-mal gefahren.....und von der Sarca-Straße aus direkt auf den Radweg nach Riva? Och nöö, booooring! Gibts von der Straße aus noch ne andere Variante?

Tremalzo dasselbe, kenne jede Kurve & Stein.....von daher....Monte Stivo, Lago Tenno-kenn ich noch nicht! Schaunmerma.....


----------



## Fubbes (20. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Tremalzo dasselbe, kenne jede Kurve & Stein.....von daher....Monte Stivo, Lago Tenno-kenn ich noch nicht! Schaunmerma.....


Zum Tenno-See kommt man ab Ponte Arche über die Straße 422 (?) und den Passo Ballino. Alles Teer. 
Den Monte Stivo finde ich am beeindruckensten, aber das ist eigentlich eine Ankunft, wenn man aus dem Etschtal kommt. Über Savignano, Lago di Cei, Passo Bordala, Monte Velo umrundet man den Stivo um dann über Schotterpiste/Trails nach Arco runterzurollen. Ab Monte Velo toller Panoramaweg in über 1000 Metern Höhe.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MATTESM (20. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Tenno-See kommt man ab Ponte Arche über die Straße 422 (?) und den Passo Ballino. Alles Teer.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



nicht unbendingt. schöne variante, die einem noch mal etwas abfordert um am ende den genialen ich-bin-angekommen-blick auf den lago präsentiert ist die alternative vom fiavetal über das lomasonetal rauf ans rifugio san pietro zu fahren. nachteil: nach herrlicher lockerer fahrt ins tal hinein kommen 2 schiebepassagen, jeweils ca. 15min +/-. das ist sicher nicht jeder manns sache. vorteil: vor / zwischen / nach schieben schöne fahrt und man spürt den lago kommen, oben angekommen biegt man nach kurzer abfahrt links ab zum rifugio, noch 3 minuten, 2, 1 ... der blick öffent sich, der lago liegt einem zu den füßen, der rotwein wird gern serviert.. oder der selber angesetzte grappa, oder oder oder... auffahrt vom fiavetal ca 1,5std. also nicht die welt. und vom rifugio kann man -  wenn mans kennt (nicht moser!) -  fast zu 100% auf genialen single trails mit meist herrlichem flow bis ins tal nach varone runter cruisen... 

mein fazit: für die "vorteile" nehme ich die zitierten "nachteile" gern in kauf... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ... da ich noch nie am Gardasee zum Biken war, sondern nur meine Transalps dort enden. ...



Dann wird's aber Zeit!


----------



## Fubbes (20. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird's aber Zeit!


Schenk mir mehr Urlaub   

Zwei Wochen Urlaub mit Frau, zwei Wochen für AlpenX, da bleibt bei 25 Tagen für den Gardasee nix mehr übrig. Wenn ich nun die zwei Wochen mit Frau und Fahrrad am See verbringen würde, gibt es Ärger  
Alleine durch die Zielankünfte kenne ich aber auch schon ziemlich viel.

Sorry, jetzt wird es doch sehr offtopic.  

Daniel


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ... und vom rifugio kann man -  wenn mans kennt (nicht moser!) -  fast zu 100% auf genialen single trails mit meist herrlichem flow bis ins tal nach varone runter cruisen...



Oh ja, nicht schlecht! Und - wenn man den Lago di Tenno doch noch "mitnehmen" will, vom Rifugio San Pietro Richtung Tenno-See (z.B. über Calvola). Am See links Richtung Campi und in Campi-Righi den netten Downhill hinunter nach Riva. Vielleicht mit einem kurzen Stop 100 hm senkrecht über dem Hafenbecken von Riva auf der Aussichtsterrasse bei klassischer Musik den ersten Lago-Espresso schlürfen ...
@Fubbes: Bei so vielen Möglichkeiten sollte man schon mal länger am Lago bleiben ...  

Stefan


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2005)

stimmt ! die lomasone-variante ist ebenfalls sehr attraktiv, aber halt mit steilem schiebeanteil. genial ist dann auch die trailverbindung nach verignano/arco, die etwas vor dem rif. san pietro links (etwas versteckt an steinmauer) abgeht


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

@Dede:
Stimme Dir voll zu, man sollte für den Trail aber auf jeden Fall `n Fully haben. Bin mit`m Hardtail gefahren u. hat nur teilweise Spass gemacht u. dazu noch zwei Platten auf genau diesem Stück, is aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner verblockter Karrenweg.
Ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen, dass die Lomasone-Variante wirklich traumhaft schön ist.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MATTESM (20. Januar 2005)

noch feiner wenn man nur single trails mag: nach dem lomasone pfad mündung auf forstweg, dort links (statt normal rechts)  -  nach wenigen minuten waldpfad rechts abbiegen (vor einem anwesen, nettes häuschen mit traumblick) und nach wenigen metern rechts halten (links gehts runter nach varignano), dem waldtrail auf achterbahnartiger fahrt folgen bis es einen neben dem rifugio san pietro ausspuckt. nach entsprechender ankunftsfeier (wiederhole: selbst angesetzte grappe...) den hauptweg bis zum parkplatz und kurz hinter dem parkplatz links in den karrenweg. diesem folgen, bei gabelung direkt vor haus rechts abbiegen (normal links) und dem weg dem hang entlang folgen, nach ca. 500m links unscheinbarem pfad richtung canale (schöner trail), durch die alten orte direkt durch und weiter bis ville del monte. dort bei kleiner kirche in die kleine straße abbiegen, wird kurz drauf zum wiesenweg, diesem folgen. bei weggabelung dem linken unscheinbareren pfad folgen (rechts gehts ins bachbett) und weiter bis tenno. dort entweder direkt am ristorante alla croce (unterhalb der burg) in den klassischen trail / karrenweg und runter bis cologna oder wie herr SIT empfiehlt rüber in richtung campi queren und den unteren adrenalina trail über die bastione nach riva... aus dem fiave-tal insgesamt geschätzte 70-80% singel trail anteil...

viele späße

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (20. Januar 2005)

also mir hat der trail auch mit nem hardtrail sehr viel spaß gemacht (ich fahr aber auch seit jeher mit nem starren bock !). mit fully sicherlich nochmal besser "genießbar"


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> also mir hat der trail auch mit nem hardtrail sehr viel spaß gemacht (ich fahr aber auch seit jeher mit nem starren bock !). mit fully sicherlich nochmal besser "genießbar"



Mit nem starren Bock , alle Achtung   Da rüttelt`s u. schüttelt`s ja nur noch


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2005)

vorne ist halt ne head shoxx, aber das ist so gut wie gar nix ! 
trotzdem hat's zu 11 transalps (inkl. 5x die challenge) und mehreren dolomitendurchquerungen gelangt. ist halt noch "echtes" bergfeeling ))


----------



## Carsten (21. Januar 2005)

servus Dede 

mach mal Dein Postfach leer, ich kann Dir keine pm schicken...oder schreib mir ne e-mail (hab glaub bloße ne alte Adressse von Dir)

weiß jemand wo der Rey-Trail aus dem Transalp-Extrem Video ist? Muß doch auch irgend wo da sein?


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Januar 2005)

Hi Carsten!
Meinst du den Piazzole-Trail? Ganz zum Abschluss? Laut Buch so beschrieben:

......"über Ponte Arche und Dasindo Richtung Rifugio San Pietro......von der schmalen Asphaltstraße, die nach Canale und Tenno führt, zweigt man bei einer kleinen unscheinbaren Steinmauer links in einen pfad mit der Bezeichnung 409 ab.....dieser typische Gardaseetrail beinhaltet nochmal alle Schwierigkeiten, die einem guten Biker Spaß machen".....

Hat ,glaube ich, MattesM auch mit eingebaut bei seiner Beschreibung.


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

mattesm: GANZ toll! 
musst du diese trails unbedingt nennen? 
manmanman   


vor weiteren touren wird absofort ein schweigegelübde verlangt ...   


und dede: nur hart zählt    die trails gehen auch perfekt mit dem eingang


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Januar 2005)

naja, so geheim ist die Strecke wohl nicht. Steht genau so im Moser als mögliche Variante, oder täusch ich mich da? Daher kenn ich sie ja auch...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

oli, moser schreibt zwar, dass seine bücher ALLE biketrails beinhalten. aber das ist eine der unverschämtesten behauptungen ... so z.b. die ponaletrails vom ledrosee, die moser nur im unteren bereich erwähnt ...

die trails von mattesm sind tatsächlich nur im unteren bereich im moser als alternative, wobei so miserabel beschrieben, dass du dich in dem wegegewirr gut verfahren kannst! 
der obere bereich ist ein highlight für leute, die mal was anderes als die harten lagotrails suchen. 
perfefkter flow!!! 
übrigens in der kompasskarte ziemlich ungenau eingezeichnet, die von der touristik ist deutlich besser!

für den lago daher mit karten arbeiten, zeit nehmen und die vielen trails probieren, die man meist achtlos passiert, da sind noch etliche rohdiamante versteckt. 
und das hat nix mit geheimniskrämerei zu tun, fahr mit mattesm seit vielen jahren am lago rum, immer auf der suche nach neuen routen und trails. und das schöne ist, wir werden immer noch fündig! 

in dem zusammenhang finde ich übrigens die von sit-stefan vorgeschlagene route über die untere adrenalina nur bedingt als transalpabschluss tauglich, da sie mir zu hart nach dem grappa wär, und der ist ein muss!!!

vielleicht ja mal am lago? oder auch an der isar?


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Januar 2005)

Nanana, geheim....  .....der Trail wird ja eingehend im "Traumtouren Transalp" Buch beschrieben und im Roadbook ausgedruckt....das Buch  hat mittlerweile die 6. Auflage erreicht, zudem gibts das Video/DVD mit Hans "No Way Rey" mit Kommentaren zu allen Trails....von daher kann keine Rede sein von wegen "geheim".....es gibt keine geheimen Trails mehr im Umkreis von ca. 5km rund um den Gardasee, viel zu viele Biker unterwegs.


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Januar 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ....... immer auf der suche nach neuen routen und trails. und das schöne ist, wir werden immer noch fündig!



O.k, ziehe meine Aussage bezgl. geheimer Trails zurück.....dachte, 2x Lago/Jahr reicht aus, um alles zu kennen......is wohl nich so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> geheimer Trails


wie gesagt: geheim ist da nix! und die meisten sicher auch befahren. aber eben viele nicht beschrieben. und die glit's zu finden   



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> dachte, 2x Lago/Jahr reicht aus, um alles zu kennen


ist nur eine frage, wie lang du jeweils am lago bist


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Januar 2005)

@dertutnix:
Geb Dir natürlich recht. Hab auch schon Trails entdeckt, die bei Moser nicht erwähnt waren. Bei obiger Beschreibung dachte ich allerdings genau an diesen im Moser beschriebenen. Aber wie Du schon sagst, anscheinend ist der obige Teil abweichend. Vom unteren kann man ja auch nicht sagen, dass da `n schöner Flow dahintersteckt.

Isar? Gardasee? Gerne    Bin die erste Maiwoche in Torbole u. dann vermutlich noch ne Woche im September u. diverse Wochenenden zwischendurch.   Vielleicht schaff ich`s ja auch mal zum Treff beim Alten Wirt.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom unteren kann man ja auch nicht sagen, dass da `n schöner Flow dahintersteckt



hm, dann haben wir da unterschiedliche auffassungen ... der weg, den mattesm beschrieben hat, lässt sich sogar mit meinem eingang ohne federweg gut fahren, lediglich bei 2 stufen hab ich mein problem, aber da arbeite ich dran ...

mai ist pflichttermin. obwohl der feiertag dumm liegt. vielleicht ergibt sich ja was! 
lass uns das mal beim wirt bereden. sprich: kommen


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Januar 2005)

Ich schätz mal, dass wir garnicht den gleichen Weg meinen. Ich mein so`n alter, richtig verblockter Karrenweg mit hohen Absätzen. Da kann ich mir beim besten Willen keinen Flow vorstellen.  
Is aber schön zu wissen, dass da noch ein paar Rohdiamanten auf mich warten.
Bzgl. Alter Wirt: Die Termine kollidieren immer mit meinen Motorrad Stammtisch Terminen. Die sind nämlich auch immer am ersten Mittwoch im Monat. Mal sehen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> 7 Tag Mad.d.Camp. - Torbole 64km/1391hm



nochmal zu dem letzten tag und einer alternative statt das rif san pietro über das lomasonetal anzufahren:

schon mal überlegt, den casale mitzunehmen? sind ein paar hm mehr, aber überlegenswert! 

war mal unser abschluss und einfach spitze! 

auffahrt geht noch einigermassen über die forststrassen, oben zum rifugio wird's dann hart. 

dafür hast du vom casale mit einem der besten blicke von der brenta bis zum lago (zumindest wenn es klar ist).

abfahrten dann auf trails oder den forstautobahnen nach san giovanni und da dann überlegen, ob san pietro noch angesteuert wird oder direkt runterrauschen nach arco über trails oder die strasse, je nach gusto / zeit / kraft etc etc


und zu der 4 tagestour anfang juni fällt mir sicher nur die via claudia ein, die man sicher mit einigen passagen interessanter gestalten könnte und trotzdem noch mit dem zeitrahmen auskommt.

aber anfang juni jetzt schon eine route fix zu machen, bringt nix, da kann ich mich allen vorrednern nur anschliessen. gestern hat's z.b. (endlich!) geschneit, wenn du so einen schneefall ende märz oder mitte april hast, kannst du die höhen einfach nicht sicher planen und eine sehr detaillierte planung ist dann gefragt. 

muss es der zeitrahmen sein, und ihr wollt eine übernachtungsroute machen, dann überleg dir, besser was südlicher zu machen! z.b. lagotrip wie mattesm vorgeschlagen hat oder östlich davon das gebiet etwa 7 gemeinden ... das könnte ggf. mehr sinn machen


----------



## Carsten (21. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carsten!
> Meinst du den Piazzole-Trail? Ganz zum Abschluss? Laut Buch so beschrieben:
> 
> ......"über Ponte Arche und Dasindo Richtung Rifugio San Pietro......von der schmalen Asphaltstraße, die nach Canale und Tenno führt, zweigt man bei einer kleinen unscheinbaren Steinmauer links in einen pfad mit der Bezeichnung 409 ab.....dieser typische Gardaseetrail beinhaltet nochmal alle Schwierigkeiten, die einem guten Biker Spaß machen".....
> ...



der soll der Rey Trail sein??? Da haben die ab 1997 den Marathon runter gejagt...der Trail ist cool, aber erstens für Rey zu easy und für nen Marathon auf der Piccolo ganz schön heftig (das fahren ja Hausfrauen und Anfänger mit)...muß auf dem Video wohl noch mal genau hin hören

Îch kann Dertutnix nur zustimmenen was den Casale angeht. Traumblick+gute Abfahrt!


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der soll der Rey Trail sein??? Da haben die ab 1997 den Marathon runter gejagt...der Trail ist cool, aber erstens für Rey zu easy und für nen Marathon auf der Piccolo ganz schön heftig (das fahren ja Hausfrauen und Anfänger mit)...muß auf dem Video wohl noch mal genau hin hören



das ist der grund, warum ich den "rey-trail" noch nie gefunden habe, die bilder im buch passen nicht zu diesem trail, wie er hier beschrieben ist (dvd kenn ich nicht   )

und übrigens bin ich damals auch den marathon gefahren, bzw. gestanden   
für einen marathon mit dieser teilnehmerzahl nur idiotisch!
hab' ungefähr 45 min gewartet, bis ich überhaupt an den traileinstieg kam, dann schiebend die ersten meter erlebt (carsten: es bestand absolut keine gefahr, dass da eine hausfrau usw zum fahren gekokmmen wäre, war ein einziger "schiebewurm") 
irgendwann hat es dann einem rotwildfahrer in meinem rücken vor entzücken die augen rausgequollen, geschrien "was für ein geiler trail, den muss ich fahren", er auf das rad gesprungen und mit flehenden sprüchen "'tschuldigung, darf ich vorbei ... danke" losgetreten. 
was soll ich sagen? bin dankend sofort hinterher und so haben wir uns mit der zeit gut arrangiert, er "tschuldigung" ich "danke" ... und auf einmal sind dann die leute wieder gefahren ...

und genau diesen abschnitt haben sie letzten jahr im oberen bereich platt gemacht, ist nun breit und ziemlich fad geworden ...




			
				Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Îch kann Dertutnix nur zustimmenen was den Casale angeht. Traumblick+gute Abfahrt!


es passieren noch zeiten und wunder


----------



## MATTESM (21. Januar 2005)

vom casale kann man wenn man gut kombiniert mit 80 - 90% singeltrail anteil bis ins tal runter fahren. dr casale hat 1632 meter, arco liegt bekanntlich so auf 90 meter... ergo... 1632 - 90 = 1542 und davon 80% = ca. 1250 höhenmeter... und das schöne am casale ist: das sollen angeblich genau die trails sein die nach neuem anlauf in sachen sperrungen für biker verboten werden sollen. man bastelt angeblich gerade an neuen wanderkarten in denen die sperrungen verzeichnet seien... mehr demnächst in diesem kino, wenn das kokret werden sollte...

..m..


----------



## Carsten (21. Januar 2005)

mit "da fahren ja Hausfrauen und Anfänger mit" meinte ich, daß ich es von den Veranstaltern ziemlich verantwortunglos finde gerdae auf "Einsteiger Marathons" derart schwere Abschnitte reinzupacken.

Nicht daß ich was gegen technische Abschnitte auf Marathons habe, aber bitte nicht auf der ersten Abfahrt, wo man im Stau steht und alle Einsteiger noch vor einem rum laufen...

aber das ist ein anders Thema, gehört eigentlich nicht hier her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (21. Januar 2005)

@dertutnix
Danke für die Tipps , werd mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!   
Aber, äh, meinst du mit der 4-Tages-Tour im Juni mich???? Meine Transalp ist definitiv Mitte Juli geplant....  
Bezgl. Rey-Trail...so wird es im Buch beschrieben! Vielleicht ist es ja so wie du beschreibst....oben Trail platt gemacht und nun nix mehr davon zu sehen!  

Ach ja, der 97er Marathon und seine Warteschlangen......das waren Zeiten, au weia, da sind vielleicht Flüche gefallen, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!!!!  Hab das bei anderen MA`s auch noch so erlebt.....remember Tegernsee anno 2001, da gibgs nen Bach rüber über ne Brücke und dann nen steilen Trail hoch.......war fast so schön wie Stau auf der A5  

Aber egal, gehört wirklich nicht hierher.....


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, äh, meinst du mit der 4-Tages-Tour im Juni mich???? Meine Transalp ist definitiv Mitte Juli geplant....
> Bezgl. Rey-Trail...so wird es im Buch beschrieben! Vielleicht ist es ja so wie du beschreibst....oben Trail platt gemacht und nun nix mehr davon zu sehen!



noi, kommentar zu 4t war an initiator des threads gemünzt

und das der trail der reytrail ist, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. diesen, nun plattgemachten trail fahr ich seit jahren und kann den nicht mit reys-variante in verbindung bringen ...

und auch wenn's (scheinbar) nicht hergehört:
1. carsten: völlig richtig! massenmarathons sollten anders aussehen!

2. adrenalino: tegernsee bin ich damals auch gestanden, zuerst auf asphalt um den see ... danke


----------



## tycoon 1 (8. Februar 2005)

holl dir das buch traumtouren transalp 5.auflage da kannst du dir selber die tour zusammenstellen und du siest anhand des rodbooks und höhenprofieles ab dir die tour past oder nicht.


----------

